# First attempt at pixel art.



## PandaMan

Here's my very first attempt at pixel art. It's a space ship (hopefully you can tell). It's a very small image for potential use in an arcade style game.










What do people think? Is it any good?


----------



## Btoon84

best spaceship ever. nice job


----------



## PandaMan

Thanks


----------



## Hrawk

Ahhhh the good ol days of 8 bit sprites.

Good job man, looks fine.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Looks good.

Might get into some remake of Gallagher.


----------



## treefork

Ya it's good. I thought the forum was being invaded by aliens! lol


----------



## Imperial

you have just given me flashbacks of the atari 2600 . :thumbsup:


----------



## Hrawk

While on the subject, we can't forget the greatest piece of pixel art to ever exist:


----------



## PandaMan

Thanks for all of the positive comments 

Gotta love good ol' Mario, Hrawk 

Also I just noticed I left some black on the sprite... the outline of the cockpit. I mean to make it dark grey. Meh, oh well.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Shtf Slingshots said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Might get into some remake of Gallagher.


Nobody misspells Galaga on my watch 

Cool shipski, broski.


----------



## lightgeoduck

All Buns Glazing said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> Might get into some remake of Gallagher.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody misspells Galaga on my watch
> 
> Cool shipski, broski.
Click to expand...

Oh I thought he meant















Good job, panda, are you doing any programming, with it?


----------



## Hrawk

So Panda, is this an ongoing project ?

Any plans on turning this into a full sprite map ?


----------



## PandaMan

@ Hrawk and LGD, yes I have plans to use this in a game and develop it further.

I started learning C++ the other day. Still a while before I can make games with it but I thought I'd try my hand at some artwork.


----------



## Hrawk

PandaMan said:


> @ Hrawk and LGD, yes I have plans to use this in a game and develop it further.
> 
> I started learning C++ the other day. Still a while before I can make games with it but I thought I'd try my hand at some artwork.


That's awesome man. Keep it up!

Funniest thing when I was coding, was waking up in the middle of the night having just worked out something, rushing out to the PC and coding it.

I'm more a C# person, but if you want to get into gaming stuff, good call, C++ is the way to go.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

All Buns Glazing said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Might get into some remake of Gallagher.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody misspells Galaga on my watch
> 
> Cool shipski, broski.
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, I never got to play Galaga so I i went with the auto-correct spelling.

Now I'm embarrassed.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Shtf Slingshots said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> Might get into some remake of Gallagher.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody misspells Galaga on my watch
> 
> Cool shipski, broski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I never got to play Galaga so I i went with the auto-correct spelling.
> Now I'm embarrassed.
Click to expand...

No need to be embarrassed, it's all in fun


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I'm only anal about it because I build arcade machines!  come over and you can play it all night!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

All Buns Glazing said:


> I'm only anal about it because I build arcade machines!  come over and you can play it all night!


Sounds like a plan.

I'll bring some arcade money and a few gobstoppers for after when we start shooting eh?


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Shtf Slingshots said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only anal about it because I build arcade machines!  come over and you can play it all night!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> I'll bring some arcade money and a few gobstoppers for after when we start shooting eh?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've got a tin can full of 10c pieces, which is what the coin mech takes. No shooting inside though, that's the Duck's speciality.


----------



## dan ford

Takes me back to the good ol days of space invaders !


----------



## e~shot

it reminds me this


----------

